# Welche Kerneloptionen auswählen

## genius0815

Hallo,

ich kriege beim Booten auch den Kernel Panic Error , dass root nicht gemountet werden kann. Ich habe mal lspci -k ausgeführt und würde gern wissen, welche Parameter auf Yes gesetzt werden müssen, damit 1. der Kernel bootet und 2. die Grafikkarte funktioniert.

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-LE Host Bridge (GC-LE chipset) (rev 32)

00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-LE Host Bridge (GC-LE chipset)

00:00.2 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-LE Host Bridge (GC-LE chipset)

00:04.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Rage XL (rev 27)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions PRIMERGY RX/TX series onboard VGA

00:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5703X Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 1013

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

   Kernel modules: tg3

00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 0250

00:08.1 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 0251

00:0f.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CSB6 South Bridge (rev a0)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions PRIMERGY RX/TX series

00:0f.1 IDE interface: Broadcom CSB6 RAID/IDE Controller (rev a0)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions PRIMERGY RX/TX series onboard IDE

   Kernel driver in use: pata_serverworks

   Kernel modules: pata_serverworks

00:0f.2 USB controller: Broadcom CSB6 OHCI USB Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions PRIMERGY RX/TX series onboard OHCI

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:0f.3 ISA bridge: Broadcom GCLE-2 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions PRIMERGY RX/TX series

00:11.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-X2 PCI-X I/O Bridge (rev 05)

00:11.2 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-X2 PCI-X I/O Bridge (rev 05)

01:08.0 RAID bus controller: Adaptec (formerly DPT) SmartRAID V Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Adaptec (formerly DPT) ASR-2010S I2O Zero Channel

   Kernel modules: i2o_core, dpt_i2o

02:09.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 21154 PCI-to-PCI Bridge

03:04.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 0d)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation EtherExpress PRO/100 S Dual Port Server Adapter

   Kernel driver in use: e100

   Kernel modules: e100

03:05.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 0d)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation EtherExpress PRO/100 S Dual Port Server Adapter

   Kernel driver in use: e100

   Kernel modules: e100

```

Vielen Dank,

genius0815[/glep][/list]

----------

## tomk

Split from Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block 2,0 and moved to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Schau mal ob dir Kernelmodule finden zunächst weiterhilft.

Und zur Einrichtung von Xorg nutze zb das X Server Configuration HOWTO

Für die Radeon 9200 Grafikkarte nutze am besten den radeon (xf86-video-ati) Treiber.

----------

